# WWB 9mm 124gr FMJ regular vs NATO, no diff?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

124gr FMJ, 50 per box, "Winchester" in red lettering, muzzle velocity: 1140, energy: 358

124gr FMJ, 50 per box, "Winchester" in black lettering, the word "Luger" is replaced with "NATO", warning says it's loaded to 10% higher pressure than industry standard, muzzle velocity: 1140, energy: 358
Loaded to 10% higher pressure yet same velocity and energy?


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Yup, it happens. All part of time vs pressure curve and other factors.


----------

